# RabbitMQ: Check queue exists



## Foermchen82 (5. Aug 2015)

Hi zusammen,

bei rabbitmq ist es möglich mit channel.queueDeclarePassive zu checken, ob eine Queue vorhanden ist order nicht. Wenn nein, dann wird eine Exception geworfen.
Jedoch wird auch der Channel beendet.

Wie kann ich prüfen ob eine Queue existiert, ohne dass der Channel beendet wird? Hintergrund ist, dass mein Client zwar den Queue-Namen definiert, jedoch der Server die Queue erst anlegt.

Ich möchte vermeiden dann auch immer wieder den Channel neu erzeugen zu müssen und alle anderen Queues und Consumer neu zu definieren.

Danke!


----------

